# ESPN : NY after Rahim



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

On ESPN News tonight said Thomas is offering Hardaway and Sweetney for Rahim. I like Sweetney, He's a good prospect, but Hardaways contract dosn't come off until after next season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sweetney has no future here with Randolph. If you are going to be getting a prospect, he should be a SG.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Sweetney has no future here with Randolph. If you are going to be getting a prospect, he should be a SG.


Yeah. I'd rather do the NJ deal where we get the Clips pick.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

And keep in mind Isiah Thomas is after every tradeable player in this league.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> And keep in mind Isiah Thomas is after every tradeable player in this league.


And with exactly jack and **** to offer in return.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> 
> 
> And with exactly jack and **** to offer in return.


They already traded jack.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

but did you see penny in the play off? we want a shooter...


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> They already traded jack.


Whos jack?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

That is not such a bad deal guys...NY needs to offer more IMO, but POR should consider it.

Here is what POR should ask for IMO

Hardaway, Sweetney and Mohammed 
for
SAR, Ruben Pattersen and Stepania

Whenever we do trade SAR, we are going to need a b\u at the PF spot. Sweetney showed some glimpses of promise last year and has 2 years plus a team option on his rookie deal, so he is cheap, he is insurance vs a Zach injury (or god forbid...contract problems next year) and he has potential. Mohammed becomes our b\u center, good insurance in case Theo goes down with an injury.

We take on Hardaway's deal for 1 more year, hurting cap space, but like it has been said before, I don't think POR would be a major player anyway in 05'. Not if we want to hang onto Theo, and with having to resign Zach & if we want to keep Miles & sign him to a long term deal (if he plays this year for the qualifying offer like expected) or if we resign him to a multi year deal now.
But we do lose Ruben's hard to move contract and clear up a log jam at the SF spot IMO. I would hope that POR would seriously consider such a deal, IMO it would be a pretty good trade for POR.

Now if we could only package DA and Damon.........

Damon, NVE, Telfair
DA, Hardaway, Woods 
Miles, Khryapa, 
Zach, Sweetney
Theo, Mohammed

That is a solid rotation of 12 players IMO.

IR Outlaw & Darius Rice? (or Frahm)

Sign Hassell as a FA?

That would be a pretty versatile team


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I would do Patterson for Mohmmed and Frank Williams today... :woot:

Frank Williams can be the 3rd PG behind Damon and Telfair when NVE goes to Dallas


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Anfernee Hardaway is arguably worse than Derek Anderson. NY would really have to spice this deal up in other ways.


SAR and DA for
Hardaway, Mohammad, Mutumbo unprotected 1st round pick.

OR 

SAR and DA for
TIM THOMAS, Muhammad and Mutumbo. This would be a fairer deal, as Hardaway is basically Derek Anderson only paid more!

Sweetney wouldn't be a bad pickup. So what if we already have Zach? Sweetney would be a nice backup PF, and if he ever blooms into a good starting talent, trade him. That's the beauty of the nba.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

no way to the knicks deal


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The knicks seem to think they can trade their crap for good players again..

When it's us fans coming up with trades that are grossly lopsided, thats one thing..but when Isaiah Thomas does it..and he's serious...thats another.

"No seriously, Penny Hardaway. He's back to his old ways. No, I'm not kidding. Why do you keep saying I'm kidding?"


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

How about these (all work on RealGM):

1. SAR for Kurt Thomas, Mike Sweetney and Shandon Anderson

Anderson has a nasty deal, but we'd be getting Thomas, who is a great defender and a decent scorer, and Sweetney, who could turn out to be good.

2. SAR and Ruben for Kurt Thomas and Hardaway

I like this one: two for two, and it fills two needs for us. The only downside is Hardaway's contract.

3. SAR for Kurt Thomas, Nazr Mohammed and Othella Harrington (who has an expiring deal)

4. SAR and DA for Allan Houston and... Kurt Thomas

I like this one, but the only reason NY does it is to get out from Houston's contract - the reason Portland DOESN'T do it.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

The only Knick I'm interested in is Mohammed.

PBF


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> The only Knick I'm interested in is Mohammed.
> 
> PBF


Ditto.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> Anfernee Hardaway is arguably worse than Derek Anderson


I disagree with that statement. Is he vastly overpaid? Yes. Is he still a good player? Yes. AND he is a very versatile player off the bench, being able to play PG\SG or SF, we are talking about a bench player and a large expiring contract, 1yr later than SAR. I don't view that as a major negative. 

Besides, POR gets Mohammed and Sweetney out of the deal and gets to offload Ruben Pattersen. A trade like this would make our bench, and our team, stronger IMO.

IT is a better offer than the NJ one IMO. Unless NJ offers up someting more than Kittles and A.Williams, even if the offered the Clips pick, it still isn't better IMO. Nor does it address our lack of depth at center & creates new issues at SG.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

This makes so much more sense for Portland than dealing with NJ.

A backcourt of Stouds and Hassell (signing him as rumored) with Van Exel backing up either spot, and then, Hardaway backing up either guard and small forward spot (Miles as the starter), is very balanced.

If New York would take Patterson AND Anderson, then I'd be cool with Hardaway. Nash would be basically consolidating two higher salaries into one gigantic salary, however, the great part, Penny's contract ends a year before their's. No financial loss.

NY would trade Mohammed, Sweetney, Hardaway, and Harrington for Rahim, Anderson, Patterson, and Stepania.

Portland would then have Stouds, Hassell, Miles, Randolph, and Ratliff, with Van Exel, Hardaway, Sweetney, and Mohammed as the reserves. Solid 9-man rotation. Harrington, Rice, Khyrapa, Frahm, Telfair, and Outlaw as the benchwarmers.

Not sure what to do with Woods.

Team's good now and setting yourself up to be something special in the future!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Nash will hold his ground. By Labor day NJ will cave in and give us the pick


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I would do Patterson for Mohmmed and Frank Williams today... :woot:


I would do Qyntel Woods and Stepania for Michael Redd today.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I would do Qyntel Woods and Stepania for Michael Redd today.


Nice argument. 

Too bad it's not even close to the same situation.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I like KMurphs proposition, of Shareef, Step and Rueben for Nazr, Sweetney and Penny


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

How is Anfernee a 'good player', maybe he's a decent bench player...but he only averaged 9 points a game last year shooting only 41%. He hasn't had a healthy season since 01-02...and he hasn't been a 'good player' since 99-00. 

We'd be much better off just letting Rahim's contract expire than to take Hardaway. At least Rahim is a good player. As I said earlier, New York would have to take Anderson in return, as well as give us an unprotected 1st and maybe Sweetney and Mohammad.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice argument.
> ...


Ruben Patterson for Nazr Mohammed and Frank Williams is laughable at best.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Ruben Patterson for Nazr Mohammed and Frank Williams is laughable at best.


Then that makes the Woods/Stephanie for Redd the funniest thing in the history of the world.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Ruben Patterson for Nazr Mohammed and Frank Williams is laughable at best.


So who do you think is getting taken to the cleaners and why? :wait:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> So who do you think is getting taken to the cleaners and why? :wait:


You're not serious, are you?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:yes: would not have asked otherwise...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> :yes: would not have asked otherwise...


Well, if I have to answer that I don't think this is even worth discussing.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, if I have to answer that I don't think this is even worth discussing.


Actually, I'm interested to hear your opinion too... If it's not worth discussing then why keep posting?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm interested to hear your opinion too... If it's not worth discussing then why keep posting?


See, that was the whole point in the last post I made; I'm not going to keep posting about this. 

But since you honestly want an answer, obviously the deal is way in the favor of Portland. Ruben is just a head case with a bad contract. Nazr Mohammed has more value by himself than Patterson, and so does Williams. Mohammed is an above average center who can score and rebound, and Williams has shown flashes of being a very good point guard. Patterson is a nothing in the NBA, just another troubled, overpaid Trail Blazer who can play a little D. The deal doesn't make the slightest bit of sense from the NY side of things. Mohammed is their starting center and Patterson would be thrown on the end of their bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who doesnt NY want


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Patterson is a nothing in the NBA, just another troubled, overpaid Trail Blazer who can play a little D.


So I take it that you don't watch a lot of Blazer games or have not seen very much of Ruben. Watch him and you'll see that he's not just some enraged lunatic who feasts on children a la Mike Tyson. He's one of the few guys that had a consistent fire in his belly and 'brought it' every night he was out there. Sure, that expression may be getting overused, but if you remember watching this team last year, you could have noticed how lackadaisical and uninspiring they were until Patterson came in and basically did as much as he could to add some excitement. I'm not going to dabble with the trade much mainly because I havn't seen Frank Williams play a lick of basketball, but saying that Ruben is "a nothing in the NBA" just seems rediculous.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hurray, the Knicks are a smoke screen again for another deal.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Ruben works his tailfeathers off when he takes the court,I don't see anyone else diving to the floor to get the ball.
How on earth could anyone find fault with him??
I guarantee when he goes to another team,he won't be sititng 
buried on the bench...he will be on the court.

You don't watch him play very much,you wouldn't have said that.


----------

